# Columbia MFA, Creative materials must clearly bear the applicant's name, date of birth, name of program  ???



## Pk1990

Hi,

I was looking at the requirements page for columbia MFA  and it states all creative material should have name, program, title, and DOB.
1. For scripts ( prompt and dramatic sample) do we just include this in the title page?
2. For film treatment and essay can we add a title page to include this? or should it be contained within the 1 page treatment ???

Any Ideas on how applicants have been doing this?


----------



## Mumu-mi

Last year I put it in the header.


----------



## Chris W

Mumu-mi said:


> Last year I put it in the header.


This would be the easiest and "safest" way to do it I think.


----------



## audr3y

Is there a thread for Columbia's Creative Producing for Fall 2022? I haven't seen one yet


----------



## Chris W

audr3y said:


> Is there a thread for Columbia's Creative Producing for Fall 2022? I haven't seen one yet


I don't think so... Feel free to create one!


----------



## Browncapital

Chris W said:


> This would be the easiest and "safest" way to do it I think.



What does this visually look like?


----------



## Chris W

Browncapital said:


> What does this visually look like?


Insert a header into your document and whatever you put there will be at the top of every page.


----------



## Yang Qian

I just used the header function in Microsoft word. For the scripts, as I was using Celtx, I just added these info to the first page.


----------



## Browncapital

Yang Qian said:


> I just used the header function in Microsoft word. For the scripts, as I was using Celtx, I just added these info to the first page.



Did you include a title page for your script? Is that where you put the info?


----------



## Yang Qian

Browncapital said:


> Did you include a title page for your script? Is that where you put the info?


Yes. For the ten page script I include a title page. For the dialogue scene (film prompt), I just wrote the information before the scene heading (see screenshot)


----------



## Browncapital

Yang Qian said:


> Yes. For the ten page script I include a title page. For the dialogue scene (film prompt), I just wrote the information before the scene heading (see screenshot)



Thank you! I really wanna go to Columbia so I wanna make sure I get the formatting correct to a T.


----------



## Casper

I checked again and I can't find this requirement where it states  all creative material should have name, program, title, and DOB on Columbia admission page. Can someone send a link ? thanks so much


----------



## Casper

Chris W said:


> Insert a header into your document and whatever you put there will be at the top of every page.


doing that would occupy a lot of space. I was wondering if it would be proper format to just insert that info on page one?


----------



## Casper

Yang Qian said:


> Yes. For the ten page script I include a title page. For the dialogue scene (film prompt), I just wrote the information before the scene heading (see screenshot)


do you count the title page for the 10 pages limitation?


----------



## Yang Qian

Casper said:


> do you count the title page for the 10 pages limitation?


Yes. My film script itself is 9 pages. so it will be exactly 10 pages with the title page. and here's the link: Graduate Film Admissions


----------



## Casper

Yang Qian said:


> Yes. My film script itself is 9 pages. so it will be exactly 10 pages with the title page. and here's the link: Graduate Film Admissions


thanks for the info!  so did you include the log line on the title page for the dramatic writing ? is that okay?


----------



## Yang Qian

Casper said:


> thanks for the info!  so did you include the log line on the title page for the dramatic writing ? is that okay?


I just typed the logline before first scene heading. I think including it in the title page also works.


----------



## Casper

Yang Qian said:


> I just typed the logline before first scene heading. I think including it in the title page also wor





Yang Qian said:


> I just typed the logline before first scene heading. I think including it in the title page also works.


thanks! very helpful. I'm also applying this year but for Film MFA. and i'm also from China.


----------



## Yang Qian

Casper said:


> thanks! very helpful. I'm also applying this year but for Film MFA. and i'm also from China.


Good luck! Hope we'll see each other at Columbia next year!


----------



## Casper

Yang Qian said:


> I just typed the logline before first scene heading. I think including it in the title page also works.


good luck with your application!


----------



## Pk1990

Hi,

I was looking at the requirements page for columbia MFA  and it states all creative material should have name, program, title, and DOB.
1. For scripts ( prompt and dramatic sample) do we just include this in the title page?
2. For film treatment and essay can we add a title page to include this? or should it be contained within the 1 page treatment ???

Any Ideas on how applicants have been doing this?


----------



## Casper

Yang Qian said:


> Good luck! Hope we'll see each other at Columbia next year!


fingers crossed!


----------



## Browncapital

Does anyone know if your creative portfolio consisting of different genres is bad or good? Or does it not matter?


----------



## Chris W

Casper said:


> doing that would occupy a lot of space. I was wondering if it would be proper format to just insert that info on page one?


Ideally it would be just one small single line at the top. Shouldn't take up too much space?


----------



## stackerlee

Is this only for Creative Producing? I actually don't see it


----------



## audr3y

did you include the optional visual submission? / are you planning to?


----------

